# Smok Baby Beast RBA Rebuilding



## gdigitel (10/11/16)

So I have my RBA on its way and in order to speed up the actual implementation of this new toy, I would like to call upon the wisdom of people who have walked this path before.
Anyone have experience with the Baby Beast's RBA? What are the ups and downs and ins and outs?
From the pics it seems pretty small so I think I may have an challenging time ahead teaching my gigantic hands to caress and nurture such a delicate little glowing flower.
I am planning on using Demon Killer Alien wire - couldn't resist the packaging and besides the dude in the shop said it rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

